

Startup Quote: Andrew Mason, founder, Groupon - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2068292907

======
raychancc
I never thought of myself as an entrepreneur before I started this. I just
like to build things.

\- Andrew Mason (@andrewmason)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2068292907>

